# Ugly Ammo



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Selway Armory - Ugly Ammo

Anyone know of this company? I have to admit it, I never knew that_* factory seconds *_ammo was available, or even existed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Factory-seconds ammunition is those cartridges which, when tested, failed to fire the first time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

But they were good-to-go on the second wack, give 'em a break! at that price too!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Factory-seconds ammunition is those cartridges which, when tested, failed to fire the first time. :mrgreen:


Is that what double-tap means? :anim_lol:


----------

